# How much is a Mathews Z7 Xtreme going for in your area?



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

$859 up here


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

799 Down here by me.


----------



## zechmeister (Jan 25, 2011)

Picked mine up for 820. Love it!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Where are you guys buying them?

Anybody know what Schupachs and Van's are selling them for?

Haven't bought a bow since 2006, but those two place had the best price in SE MI. Looking to upgrade next year, so I'd like to know if I should buy on one of my out of state trips, or keep it here in MI. Sorry, but my money is precious too.


----------



## zechmeister (Jan 25, 2011)

I looked up prices at alot of different shops near me and bay archery met me in the middle and did a very nice job setting my bow up. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

i was down in north carolina a month ago and ran into a archery shop while down there and almost fell over when i seen the price sticker on a z7 extreme of $690 :yikes: i had to ask if it was used but it was new. i know when im in the market for a new bow i will be buying when im visiting family from now on.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

That's what I'm talking about mad400man....so much cheaper in many other States.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

bad400man said:


> i was down in north carolina a month ago and ran into a archery shop while down there and almost fell over when i seen the price sticker on a z7 extreme of $690 :yikes: i had to ask if it was used but it was new. i know when im in the market for a new bow i will be buying when im visiting family from now on.


Sad thing is that dealers here in MI are paying that just to get the bows in their shops. This is why the big name companies don't allow mail order...helps protect dealers in some regions.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

Goldstar on M-46 has a special this weekend on them. They are $830 but you get $85 store credit with the purchase.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

$819


----------



## grub (Jan 19, 2004)

I bought mine in early March and and 4 of the 5 dealers I talked to in SE MI were selling them for $799. The other one had them for $849. Deals may be more difficult to find now since it's closer to bow season.


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

Was just in the shop by my house on the way home from work tonight and they had the Z7 Extremes for $899.00.

I noticed that their prices on accesories were a bit higher than the big box store I was at this weekend as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

$700 OTD at Woods n Water show this weekend. A-Way outdoors booth. 2 left, 28 70.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Got mine for $725 new in box


----------



## jason060788 (Apr 16, 2011)

$850 out the door


----------



## Michimxzx (Jan 3, 2009)

Picked mine up at the outdoor show in Midland this past spring at Dow Diamonds $650 Couldn't pass it up for that


----------



## harrisonhunter (Nov 5, 2003)

Got mine at Van's before Spring Turkey for $725.00


----------



## trs (Jan 11, 2009)

I recently moved to California and saw them in the shop out here for $999.


----------

